# Suprise tip



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday picked up a ride lil 8 mile trip. When the pax got in tossed some folded up ones on front seat. Saïd heres tour top hate paying in app. I thanked him dropped him off and went on my merry way. Few hours later stopped to get a drink found a 20 folded up in the ones.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Use that 20 dollar bill to purchase an English lesson.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

This tablet was changing my words was running behind for work. Driving me nuts


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Use that 20 dollar bill to purchase an English lesson.


The ESL are free.


----------

